# Cat needing a home



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys

Just got an email from a lady who asked me to cat sit for 10 days, to which I said no probs - to which she shockingly replied "Actually I see you do rehoming, I'd like to give her up" :mad2:

Can anyone help foster in Essex whilst I begin the rehoming process or even so if there a rescue who can take her on now?

Please let me know xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have any more info hun, age/colour/neutered/ what type of home she needs as I maybe able to help you out. xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Right now hun all I know is he's an unchipped, 10 month old unneutered male  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok hun, happy to take him. xxxguessing shorthair. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry male or female as we have her in the first post then him in the next


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahahah so sorry babe,, it's a him  He's not neutered or chipped but up to date with vacs xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine hun, he will need neutering asap. xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

What is wrong with people !! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would suggest you ask the owner for a donation towards the neutering!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm on 1/2 term hols next week so if any help is needed let me know. Can do transport to CC if needed. Any excuse to see her and the MC's.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updating thread:

cat has found a home.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> sorry male or female as we have her in the first post then him in the next


cherly you working too hard lol xxxoops i always have to retype your name shirley, i working too hard as well lol, babyies are hard work but i love it xxxx

great news for him xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> I'm on 1/2 term hols next week so if any help is needed let me know. Can do transport to CC if needed. Any excuse to see her and the MC's.


ahh great thinking ....i wish i could drive xx


----------

